# Best Looking Duty Uniforms?????



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

What department do you really believe has the sharpest looking DUTY UNIFORM?
I lean toward the NH State Police uniform myself.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

NH is out... It's not even blue. The thin green line has yet to gain signifigance.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

French and Electric blue looks good to me.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

PBiddy35 said:


> NH is out... It's not even blue. *The thin green line has yet to gain signifigance.*



*Careful you might start a new Sticker craze. *


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

DEFINATELY the MSP summer uniform.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

I always thought the Simon Mall Security Uniforms were nice, especially with the hat.:FM:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

BAM! End of topic!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tactical. Point Blank tactical vest with POLICE across the chest and back with a polo shirt underneath.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

I personally like the class LAPD style uni's, flat black leather gear. 8 Point hat of course . And for the worst uniform i've seen, Barre PD. Damn that uni is gross...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> BAM! End of topic!


That's Kate


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

I like RI state police... I think they have actually won several awards for thier uniforms.

http://www.risp.state.ri.us/gallery/


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

girlcop21 said:


> I like RI state police... I think they have actually won several awards for thier uniforms.


LOL...Those things are hideous!!!I love those boots that go up to your groin 
</IMG>


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

I have to second the RI State Police. I think the red is sharp.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

mikeyd1313 said:


> I always thought the Simon Mall Security Uniforms were nice, especially with the hat.:FM:


I'll have to agree.. especially when one pulled to the left of me, pointed at me and then pointed at his hat. LUCKILY I had my cool hat, lifted it and pointed back. He must have had some car trouble cause he started to slow way down. I just wanted to compare..


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

HPD104 said:


> I personally like the class LAPD style uni's, flat black leather gear. 8 Point hat of course . And for the worst uniform i've seen, Barre PD. Damn that uni is gross...


Why thank you, I think when worn by the right person, we do look pretty sharp in our class A uniform. Although our hats are all military style, round without points.

For Massachusetts, the State Police do have good looking uniforms. The Rhode Island Staties look rather funky to me with the brown boots and brown leather gear. And what's up with that number on their chests instead of a badge? I know what the number is, but it should be a badge, the symbol of police officers nationwide.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

another vote for RISP here.

Their 3/4 length leather jacket is just awesome, and it is a patrol uniform.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

looks nice and comfy:roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

who uses the word COMFY bro ????????


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> looks nice and comfy:roll:


I would be afraid to roll around with someone on the ground, I'd hate to get those dirty. One of those jackets looks like WWII German Issue.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Vegas has winters? No way...


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have to chime in on RISP.....I think they do have the best looking uniforms in the country... But I think they had BETTER looking ones before they went to semiauto handguns.

Anybody remember the crossdraw revolvers they had (.44's ?) with the red lanyards..

Now that was SHARP... Not particuliarly practical I think...BUT SHARP!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> who uses the word COMFY bro ????????


 same guy that waxes his chest!!!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> same guy that waxes his chest!!!!!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> same guy that waxes his chest!!!!!


I resemble that comment! lol jk i have never wazed my chest..... I shave it....


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

I know I said I liked RISP. But, for the most part I like traditional blue uniforms. , I can't get my head around brown uniforms. I think they make cops look like UPS drivers. No offense LV Metro.

The Somerville Ma dress uniform is very sharp.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

andy0921 said:


> That's Kate


She asked for her private pictures not to be spread around


----------



## Badge 17 (Aug 27, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> Why thank you, I think when worn by the right person, we do look pretty sharp in our class A uniform. Although our hats are all military style, round without points.
> 
> For Massachusetts, the State Police do have good looking uniforms. The Rhode Island Staties look rather funky to me with the brown boots and brown leather gear. And what's up with that number on their chests instead of a badge? I know what the number is, but it should be a badge, the symbol of police officers nationwide.


I was told that the badge is only worn on the hat because as some military people can probably confirm, the hat is where much of the authority "vibe" is derived from. Now, before I get annihilated here, that's the information I was given and it is not confirmed. I also dont agree with it, but do think they look sharp. Very classy, but I can't imagine its the easiest uniform to scuffle with. MSP also very sharp...


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

The best looking was the Mets (aka Metro, MDC) - MSP should have gone with their uniform and cruiser paint scheme after the merge


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

firefighter39 said:


> The best looking was the Mets (aka Metro, MDC) - MSP should have gone with their uniform and cruiser paint scheme after the merge


This coming from someone that wears suspenders and giant goloshes with a big ole bucket on his head....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Badge 17 said:


> I was told that the badge is only worn on the hat because as some military people can probably confirm, the hat is where much of the authority "vibe" is derived from. Now, before I get annihilated here, that's the information I was given and it is not confirmed. I also dont agree with it, but do think they look sharp. Very classy, but I can't imagine its the easiest uniform to scuffle with. MSP also very sharp...


One thing about RI Troopers is that they ALWAYS where their hats, even in the car.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

RISP has by far the worst police uniform discussed. They look like Canadian 
Mounties. Mall Security is a close second.
The MA. State police uniform is the most professional looking uniform I can think of.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

Anybody remember the old Dudley P.D. uniforms?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 25, 2005)

Personally I always liked those black leather boots the CHP wear. Unfortunately the rest of the uniform is just sad.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

honor12900 said:


> RISP has by far the worst police uniform discussed. They look like Canadian
> Mounties. Mall Security is a close second.
> The MA. State police uniform is the most professional looking uniform I can think of.


If Mall Security lost the stupid campaign hats then they would look more "professional"


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

What about Reno???


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I got a pair of those short shorts for the summer


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> I got a pair of those short shorts for the summer


 wears em with his heels


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> DEFINATELY the MSP summer uniform.


When I came on "the job", the MSP summer uniform consisted of switching from the garrison cover to the campaign cover (If you look closely at the RISP "boots", they may actually be shoes with "puttees").

Again, when I got on "the job", only commissioned officers had boots...non-coms and enlisted had shoes with puttees.

And we wore the blouse on patrol...for those of you who want to be "comfy"...be a nurse, they get to wear jammies.

And as far as the Met uniforms went...they were appropriate for "squirrel chasers" who were charged to "Make way for Ducklings".


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

NYSP , But I do like the the one posted form Sot_11


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

1. In every city in Canada I have been to including Toronto, Officers do not wear a badge on their shirt or jacket. Their badge is on their cover.

2. The story has ben around for years that the new head of the MSP in the 40's sent a guy to Germany to study thier uniforms and the MSP uniform is based on the German natzi uniform.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> When I came on "the job", the MSP summer uniform consisted of ".


Poor dcs. He still has flashbacks of log sleeve summer shirts, sleeping at the barracks, and re-shoeing his horse before patrol. :mrgreen:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Too true, Clouseau...but the fact remains that the MSP uniform is a reflection of the French (!) artillery uniform from the world war part I. General Foote thought it was cool (phat, et al) and he was right. The Gestapo copied the MSP uniform...the current uniform for MSP was mandated during the Thirties, after the green with red field scarf surplus uniforms.

By the way, General Foote's kinswoman commanded Fort Balfour (daughter/grand daughter).

Not that I could fit one leg in my green uniform... ...or my dress clothes...

</IMG>


----------

